# World class GSD von gunbil



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys anyone got a puppy from this breeder ? World Class German Shepherd Breeders - Puppies for Sale They are so beautiful. A friend of mine considering to get one from them. Excellent elbow and hip parents on some litter and very nice red color/ I know i cant afford the price its way too high for me. Also the 5 years health guarantee sounds nice, any opinion is much appreciated thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know 'nothing' of the breeder, but I am always turned off when it reads "world class" or something of that nature..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The website screams "infomercial" and you can buy puppies on line which are major turn offs (and the buying of puppies online is a huge red flag).

That being said, their dogs are titled and health tested. They ship their dogs off to be trained and titled by someone else, which is also a turn-off, but at least the minimums are there. I'm curious if anyone has any first-hand experience with them.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> The website screams "infomercial" and you can buy puppies on line which are major turn offs (and the buying of puppies online is a huge red flag).
> 
> That being said, their dogs are titled and health tested. They ship their dogs off to be trained and titled by someone else, which is also a turn-off, but at least the minimums are there. I'm curious if anyone has any first-hand experience with them.


First of all thanks guys for the opinion. I suck at reading thats why i need to ask hahah. Dont all breeders can sell their puppies online ? maybe i get the point wrong here but dont breeders sell their puppies through website too and ship them ? Im sorry if thats a dumb question ^^


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I purchased a puppy from them in 2013 and am very happy with my dog. I grew up with shepherds but this is the first one I'm training on my own. Because of this I felt a showline dog would be more appropriate for my experience level. He is smart, very trainable, and most of all very stable. This breeder is located about 25 miles from where I live and so I was able to visit regularly and still do. While the web-site is quite commercial and may turn some people off, the owners are very good people. They have another kennel in Germany which is where all the dogs are titled. Depending on your wants/needs in the way of a puppy, I would not hesitate to recommend buying a dog from this breeder.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LoriH said:


> I purchased a puppy from them in 2013 and am very happy with my dog. I grew up with shepherds but this is the first one I'm training on my own. Because of this I felt a showline dog would be more appropriate for my experience level. He is smart, very trainable, and most of all very stable. This breeder is located about 25 miles from where I live and so I was able to visit regularly and still do. While the web-site is quite commercial and may turn some people off, the owners are very good people. They have another kennel in Germany which is where all the dogs are titled. Depending on your wants/needs in the way of a puppy, I would not hesitate to recommend buying a dog from this breeder.


thanks lorih

Edit : Im sorry it maybe Lori H hehe have any pic to share ? Jw if the puppies they sell are as ncie looking as the featured ones.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Ace GSD said:


> First of all thanks guys for the opinion. I suck at reading thats why i need to ask hahah. Dont all breeders can sell their puppies online ? maybe i get the point wrong here but dont breeders sell their puppies through website too and ship them ? Im sorry if thats a dumb question ^^


I don't personally know of any reputable breeders who sell their puppies online... I want a breeder who screens potential buyers as carefully as potential buyers should be screening breeders. Breeders should be talking to owners about what they're looking for, what their lifestyle is like, etc to see if they're a good match and to match an appropriate puppy. These aren't commodities to be added to an online shopping cart.

Lori- that's great to hear! How much time did they spend getting to know you before you purchased? Is the "BUY NOW!" just an unfortunate thing on the website? Is there a reason they don't title their dogs in the US?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> I don't personally know of any reputable breeders who sell their puppies online... I want a breeder who screens potential buyers as carefully as potential buyers should be screening breeders. Breeders should be talking to owners about what they're looking for, what their lifestyle is like, etc to see if they're a good match and to match an appropriate puppy. These aren't commodities to be added to an online shopping cart.
> 
> Lori- that's great to hear! How much time did they spend getting to know you before you purchased? Is the "BUY NOW!" just an unfortunate thing on the website? Is there a reason they don't title their dogs in the US?


Very good question !


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

They have a six month old that's listed as "fully trained". The dog is no where near mentally mature enough to be fully trained and for 15k, I'll pass.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> They have a six month old that's listed as "fully trained". The dog is no where near mentally mature enough to be fully trained and for 15k, I'll pass.


Same here hehe


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys Btw i know some of the price are high but pls keep it friendly and no bashing, im just trying to help a friend here. Hoping more people who got their puppy from this breeder would share experience , thoughts, photos etc
Also im not talking about the trained pup or adult just simple getting puppies from them. it seems to be around 4-5k for both parents with excellent hips/elbow.
Can you get this health less for than that ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have met one dog from them, a longcoat male. Very sweet tempered dog, very laid back, struck me as very low drive but a beautiful animal, large with a HUGE head.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Was this guy whose dogs were stolen about 6 months ago? Remember that, someone broke into the kennel and took 4 or so dogs. One was found tied to a fence... Just curious.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I assume they title the dogs in Germany because their primary trainer and business partner is located there as are the breeders from whom they get the working lines they also deal in. Because I live so close I visited weekly from the time the pups were 3 weeks old so I spent quite a lot of time with the breeder and we had many long interesting conversations. I'm sure that's not the case with most people simply due to the fact not everyone lives in such close proximity. I requested a puppy that would have ample drive but not over the top and that's what I got.
Dutchkarin - yes this is the breeder whose dogs were stolen. Turns out it was someone that once worked there. Fortunately all dogs were recovered. I will try to post some pictures of my dog shortly.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> The dog is no where near mentally mature enough


Please, don't say that. Six months olds compete in Schutzhund BH Obedience trials. 
GSD Puppy Blog | 10 weeks to 6 months | Schutzhund training
But, these puppies sometimes are put for sale because they fail in protection test. Well, they make perfect patrol dogs (if the falt isn't excessive agressiveness), can work in many other areas. I'd doubt very much that such a puppy originally was trained specifically to be sold. That is the same as with 2 year old horses - they have to be brought up to their limits, selected one out of 20-25, and trained further. Broken ones are sold.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

*Pictures of Axel*

Hope I did this correctly.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

David T - I'm still not decided if your odd posts are because of a language barrier or if you just make things up as you go along. 

GSDs do not _compete_ in SchH at six months of age - they must be a minimum of 15 months to do a BH and that is a pass or fail, not a competition, and there is no bitework in the BH. 

Bitework with rag work and tug work starts early as part of a dog's foundation training. All is kept fun and games and no real threat is introduced until the dog is mentally mature and can handle it. Usually somewhere between 12 and 24 months, depending on the dog.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I hate that any menu selection opens another browser tab... its not 1991, don't do that, its really friggin annoying


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

"Level 1 (ONE) Family Protection Dogs is not officially trained to bite or attack an intruder and should not do so unwarranted"

Shouldn't they call that a "deterrent dog" lol. And $14,888?? I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> "Level 1 (ONE) Family Protection Dogs is not officially trained to bite or attack an intruder and should not do so unwarranted"
> 
> Shouldn't they call that a "deterrent dog" lol. And $14,888?? I'm in the wrong business.


Most of them are sold too so im with you hehe


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

LoriH said:


> Hope I did this correctly.


Handsome!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

David Taggart said:


> Please, don't say that. Six months olds compete in Schutzhund BH Obedience trials.
> GSD Puppy Blog | 10 weeks to 6 months | Schutzhund training
> But, these puppies sometimes are put for sale because they fail in protection test. Well, they make perfect patrol dogs (if the falt isn't excessive agressiveness), can work in many other areas. I'd doubt very much that such a puppy originally was trained specifically to be sold. That is the same as with 2 year old horses - they have to be brought up to their limits, selected one out of 20-25, and trained further. Broken ones are sold.


A dog has to be 15 months minimum to even attempt a BH.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LoriH said:


> Hope I did this correctly.


Thanks Lori pretty dog


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Roach-backed frogs*

I'll never get used to the profile configuration of show lines. They're more frog than dog.

LF


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This breeder probably caters to people who prefer the more extreme/typey WGSL. Many do not. Personally I see to many working line dogs that I think have too steep croups and low set rears. My WGSL dog has been mistaken for a WL a few times by people who own/breed WGSL dogs!


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Unbelievable.  This started out as someone asking about personal experience with a specific breeder and ends negatively. "More frog than dog" really?? Ever heard the expression "if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all" ?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> "Level 1 (ONE) Family Protection Dogs is not officially trained to bite or attack an intruder and should not do so unwarranted"
> 
> Shouldn't they call that a "deterrent dog" lol. And $14,888?? I'm in the wrong business.


No doubt, my TD and helper are always joking that if they could only throw ethics and morals out the window they'd be rich folk. lol


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

LoriH said:


> Unbelievable. This started out as someone asking about personal experience with a specific breeder and ends negatively. "More frog than dog" really?? Ever heard the expression "if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all" ?


I thought this expression applies only to the dead people.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Just an observation... they say their dogs are rated A1-normal hips and they put (EXCELLENT) beside it. Just be aware, an A1-normal rating is the equivalent of anywhere from OFA excellent to good hips... does not mean excellent hips absolutely... they could be "good" too.. which concerns me, in regards to the marketing they are using. A2 is usually good - fair hips.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

hunterisgreat said:


> "Level 1 (ONE) Family Protection Dogs is not officially trained to bite or attack an intruder and should not do so unwarranted"
> 
> Shouldn't they call that a "deterrent dog" lol. And $14,888?? I'm in the wrong business.


We have a couple of those people that sell that around here


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Lori--

I especially like the close up pic of your dog's face. The pic with scenery made me miss Colorado Springs. I used to live there. The CO snow is a much better quality than the wet Seattle snow!


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Longfisher said:


> I'll never get used to the profile configuration of show lines. They're more frog than dog.
> 
> LF


Well I haven't looked at this forum in several months, and I just remembered why. For that, Mr. Longfisher, I thank you.

One of my two is from Gunbil, and he is the best GSD I have owned, and he is my fourth "high end" shepherd. Izzet is a class act, and I too visit on occasion. I paid for a "trained puppy", and I got...well... a trained puppy. Other dog owners are astonished at what he will do, like sitting at my chair at my son's soccer game, while I walk three fields away to use the restroom, and return to find my dog hasn't moved. Not once, but every time. Stay means stay, sit means sit, place means have fun but don't leave this spot, and his recall is perfect. I can trust him in every environment I have put him in. BTW he was 6 months old when I bought him. (and I will say I have put in countless additional hours of real training) 
I don't show him, and I don't compete with him, so I can not speak to his "show-worthiness" or "Working ability", and I am sure there are many dogs with higher prey drives than his. 
So, did he cost more? Yes, and I would pay twice what I paid and feel he was worth it. As with boats, motorhomes, houses and an engagement ring, I can always find someone who would "never pay that much", and they are always right...they wouldn't. I can also find people who would pay more, and they do. It usually does not take much in the way of investigative skills to understand why that might be the case.

So in the final analysis, I guess I have found my perfect FROG. 

When the day comes that I have to say goodbye to my now 14 year old, I will be buying another, assuming Gunbil will be gracious enough to sell me another beautiful puppy. 

There are a couple of breeds that I do think look ridiculous, but I just think going to their respective breed's forum and comparing them to an amphibian would say more about me than it would say about their beloved dogs.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ken isnt that Gandhi in your picture ? Thats my favorite Gunbil boy hehe


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Zamp blood is reassuring....if it is in the particular pedigree you might be dealing with....

SuperG


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

And this is why I won't even bother to post Jericho's pedigree...he is what he is, and just like me he can't help who his parents are! Even with the best breeding, there are still puppies that are just companions, right?


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Ace GSD said:


> Ken isnt that Gandhi in your picture ? Thats my favorite Gunbil boy hehe


It is, and thank you very much.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Gandhi is a gorgeous male. That picture of him is calendar worthy. Are you planning on doing any sport or other activity with him? I noticed that they listed him as a "future star."


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Moriah said:


> Gandhi is a gorgeous male. That picture of him is calendar worthy. Are you planning on doing any sport or other activity with him? I noticed that they listed him as a "future star."


Wow im not the only 1 been admiring their dogs hahah . Yup Gandhi is so handsome.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Moriah said:


> Gandhi is a gorgeous male. That picture of him is calendar worthy. Are you planning on doing any sport or other activity with him? I noticed that they listed him as a "future star."


Thank you for the kind words. I have always planned on doing schutzhund with him, but my travel schedule became a problem just as I was ready to get him involved. I had him tested by Gunbil and by a local club and he shows promise, but rest is on me. I do hope to work with him soon. For now he is quite happy running me up the mountain every day as his hiking partner.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

65Champagne said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I have always planned on doing schutzhund with him, but my travel schedule became a problem just as I was ready to get him involved. I had him tested by Gunbil and by a local club and he shows promise, but rest is on me. I do hope to work with him soon. For now he is quite happy running me up the mountain every day as his hiking partner.


Do you mind posting some pictures of the hunk ?


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

65Champagne - 
Couldn't have said it better! And Ghandi looks great!


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

LoveEcho said:


> I don't personally know of any reputable breeders who sell their puppies online... I want a breeder who screens potential buyers as carefully as potential buyers should be screening breeders. Breeders should be talking to owners about what they're looking for, what their lifestyle is like, etc to see if they're a good match and to match an appropriate puppy. These aren't commodities to be added to an online shopping cart.
> 
> Lori- that's great to hear! How much time did they spend getting to know you before you purchased? Is the "BUY NOW!" just an unfortunate thing on the website? Is there a reason they don't title their dogs in the US?


I think many would say that a German title holds more prestige


----------

